# Portland bound...



## Ravie (Jul 17, 2008)

okay, so im portland bound soon. so i need some advice on good places to squat, bad places to squat, how the police tempers are, and some phone numbers for shelters or free food places possibly...and of course, if anyone is in the area, i would love it if we could meet up.

thanks,
Ravie.


----------



## Angela (Jul 17, 2008)

Portland cops get very weird during the summer months when they don't want us seen by the tourists with money that come into town. However as long as you aren't sleeping on the streets of downtown this usually isn't a problem. There are tons of squatting opportunities on the outskirts and out in secluded places in the burbs if you look for them. Sisters of the Road Cafe is a great place to eat but has limited hours so make sure you get there early. They except cash, coupon or work in exchange for a meal. There are also several Food Not Bombs meals every week(check the calendar at http://portland.indymedia.org/ for their schedule). Personally I recomend the dumpsters, you don't have to get there early and Portland throws away alot of good stuff. PM when you get into town if you want to meet up.


----------



## Ravie (Jul 17, 2008)

alright. thanks guys. I'll be sure to keep in touch.


----------

